

Gnome 2.x, I'll miss you - powerbase
http://www.thepowerbase.com/2011/11/gnome-2-x-ill-miss-you/

======
rhizome
_Note: This article was originally published August 24th, 2011 at
Muktware.com.

Some of the content here no longer represents the way that I feel about Unity
at present, and much of this can be taken with a grain of salt. Even still, I
do miss Gnome 2.x even though it hasn’t fully disappeared yet._

tl;dr dude got a new computer so unity isn't slow anymore.

